# Sandusky Bay Crappies



## jigtwins (Sep 18, 2006)

Was wondering if anyone is catching any crappie in the bay lately? I've heard there are good numbers of large fish there. Never fished it and was looking for some info on the bay. I know there are public ramps, but what about bait shops? Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

There have been around 4 to 7 crappies caught per person I've checked with on Meigs Street dock in downtown Sandusky this past week. The times of the bite were around 20 minutes before sunset and it would shut off between 9 or 10 p.m..
The crappies were just starting to move in when the hot weather hit and that slacked it off a bit.
It's still early yet for the better bite and should as time goes on get better.

Meigs street pier is behind Damon's in downtown Sandusky and is a public fishing area, but caution don't fish in the Marina proper for that's a closed area.

Fishing at Shoreline Park just down the street From Meigs and I have seen some catches there also along the outter wall. The numbers of what I have seen are under 10 by some folks and they were using minnows also.

As for bait store, when your down town there is a perch dining area on the water and attached to it is a bait store that sells minnows. But remember that they close sometimes early if business is slow. Safe bet would be to be there before 5 p.m. for your purchase of bait.

So far though in my travels around the Sandusky Area the sunset bite is all I have seen so far. I'm sure as the weather cools , it should pick up.

Hope this information helps,

JimG
Sandusky


----------



## jigtwins (Sep 18, 2006)

thanks for the great info. It is very much appreciated. With this cooler weather, and water temps dropping the fish will soon be moving in to the bays.


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

Anyone doing any good? I want to try this area for the first time for gills and crappie. Any recommendations? Where to launch?


----------



## 78bluestreak (Jan 29, 2007)

Jim, nice to see your still out and about the shoreline. hope to run into you some night, day or anytime.


----------

